# 1 Netzwerk Karte; 2 IPs

## Schwaba

Hallo

Ist es möglich meiner Netzwerkkarte zum Internet, 2 IPs per DHCP zuzuteilen? Also das ich dann 2 logische IPs habe und je nach route oder iptables Einstellungen über die eine oder andere IP ins Internet gehe?

----------

## Max Steel

Das funktioniert mit vlan, allerdings weiß ich nicht inwieweit normale Switches das können.

Und ob das normale Netzwerkkarten das können...

Aber eigentlich müsstest du mit vlan da gut beraten sein (dann hast du Interfaces mit den Namen eth0.0 und eth0.1 oder vlan0 und vlan1 je nach Einstellung, schau mal hier:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=3#doc_chap10

Allerdings brauchst du dazu noch eine extra Kernel-Komponente, und zwar folgende:

```
Symbol: VLAN_8021Q [=n]

Prompt: 802.1Q VLAN Support

  Defined at net/8021q/Kconfig:5

  Depends on: NET

  Location:

    -> Networking

      -> Networking support (NET [=y])

        -> Networking options

```

----------

## py-ro

Dafür benötigt man kein VLAN.

```
ifconfig eth0.1 10.0.0.2
```

reicht schon damit man 2 Interfaces hat.

Evt.reicht es einfach in der /etc/conf.d/net bei eth0 zweimal dhcp einzutragen, wie bei mehreren IPs in der net.example beschrieben.

Py

----------

## Schwaba

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Dafür benötigt man kein VLAN.
> 
> ```
> ifconfig eth0.1 10.0.0.2
> ```
> ...

 

```
linux ~ # ifconfig eth1

eth1      Protokoll:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:0d:88:32:86:a1

          inet Adresse:192.168.7.3  Bcast:192.168.7.127  Maske:255.255.255.128

          inet6 Adresse: fe80::20d:88ff:fe32:86a1/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:705 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:822 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000

          RX bytes:80740 (78.8 KiB)  TX bytes:444403 (433.9 KiB)

          Interrupt:12 Basisadresse:0x4000

```

```
linux ~ # ifconfig eth1.1 up

eth1.1: ERROR while getting interface flags: Kein passendes Gerät gefunden

```

```
linux ~ # ifconfig eth1.1 192.168.7.87

SIOCSIFADDR: Kein passendes Gerät gefunden

eth1.1: ERROR while getting interface flags: Kein passendes Gerät gefunden

```

Gibt einen Error bei mir. ich wie sollte das den mit dhcp aussehen?

----------

## py-ro

```
ifconfig eth1:1 10.0.0.1
```

Doppelpunkt ist wichtig.

Allerdigns kann das mit DHCP nicht funktionieren, da die MAC Adresse die gleiche ist.

Py

----------

## Schwaba

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ifconfig eth1:1 10.0.0.1
> ```
> ...

 

stimtm danke so gehts

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Allerdigns kann das mit DHCP nicht funktionieren, da die MAC Adresse die gleiche ist.
> 
> Py

 

hm, gar keine möglichkeit? di MAC evtl von hand verändern?

----------

## dertobi123

 *Schwaba wrote:*   

> di MAC evtl von hand verändern?

 

dann ist es aber immer noch nur eine MAC ...

----------

## Schwaba

also ist es nicht möglich? wen ich die IP per DHCP erhalten will.

----------

## Max Steel

Du könntest versuchen die MAC des virtuellen Devices zu kaskadieren.

Aber hier wäre es wohl einfacher dem virtuellen ethernet device eine feste IP zu geben.

Und diese dann bei deinem DHCP proforma bekannt zu machen.

Und deinem DNS-Server, falls du einen verwendest, wie es sich gehört.

wenn nicht, umso einfacher.

----------

## Schwaba

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Aber hier wäre es wohl einfacher dem virtuellen ethernet device eine feste IP zu geben.
> 
> Und diese dann bei deinem DHCP proforma bekannt zu machen. 

 

Es handelt sich hier eben um meinen InternetProvider.

----------

## dertobi123

 *Schwaba wrote:*   

>  *Max Steel wrote:*   Aber hier wäre es wohl einfacher dem virtuellen ethernet device eine feste IP zu geben.
> 
> Und diese dann bei deinem DHCP proforma bekannt zu machen.  
> 
> Es handelt sich hier eben um meinen InternetProvider.

 

Dann schreib doch einfach mal in -vvvv auf, was du *genau* machen willst. So bleibts bei einem "geht nicht". (Wobei der Hinweis auf "InternetProvider" es nun noch kryptischer macht ...)

----------

## Schwaba

Also ich der PC ist am Internet. 

Mein Provider gibt mir maximal 4 IPs per DHCP. 

Ich habe aber nur eine Netzwerkkarte die ich für die Internetverbindung brauchen kann.

Möchte aber mehrere IPs gleichzeitig haben mit denen ich ins Internet gehen kann.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Schwaba wrote:*   

> Mein Provider gibt mir maximal 4 IPs per DHCP. 
> 
> Ich habe aber nur eine Netzwerkkarte die ich für die Internetverbindung brauchen kann.
> 
> Möchte aber mehrere IPs gleichzeitig haben mit denen ich ins Internet gehen kann.

 

Und der tiefere Sinn dahinter wäre? Du wirst weder "schneller" noch sonstwas im Internet sein.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## dertobi123

.oO ( mir fehlen die Worte - sorry )

----------

## Schwaba

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Und der tiefere Sinn dahinter wäre? Du wirst weder "schneller" noch sonstwas im Internet sein. 

 

nein das ist klar, aber ich habe dann verschiedene "Identiäten" im Internet. Sprich wenn ich den z.B. als Router einsetze können die PC's dahinter mit unterschiedlichen IPs ins Internet.

Es hätte mich einfach interessiert ob so was möglich ist.

----------

## dertobi123

 *Schwaba wrote:*   

>  *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   Und der tiefere Sinn dahinter wäre? Du wirst weder "schneller" noch sonstwas im Internet sein.  
> 
> nein das ist klar, aber ich habe dann verschiedene "Identiäten" im Internet. Sprich wenn ich den z.B. als Router einsetze können die PC's dahinter mit unterschiedlichen IPs ins Internet.
> 
> Es hätte mich einfach interessiert ob so was möglich ist.

 

Wenn der Provider die zusätzlichen IPs (mglw. direkt nen kleines Subnet) über die Haupt-IP routet, ja. Wobei sich mir immer noch die Frage stellt: DHCP? wtf? und welcher Provider gibt via DHCP max. 4 IPs raus? Ich hab ja schon ein paar komisches Setups gesehen (und gebaut *hust*) - aber sowas?

----------

## Schwaba

cablecom (Schweiz) http://www.cablecom.ch/

Je nach Abo hat man 1,2 oder 4 IPs zur verfügung. Damit man auch ohne Router mehrere PC's am Internet benutzen kann.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Schwaba wrote:*   

>  *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   Und der tiefere Sinn dahinter wäre? Du wirst weder "schneller" noch sonstwas im Internet sein.  
> 
> nein das ist klar, aber ich habe dann verschiedene "Identiäten" im Internet. Sprich wenn ich den z.B. als Router einsetze können die PC's dahinter mit unterschiedlichen IPs ins Internet.
> 
> Es hätte mich einfach interessiert ob so was möglich ist.

 

Um es kurz zu machen, das was du willst funktioniert mit einer Netzwerkkarte nicht. Wenn du in den Rechner 3 weitere Karten einbaust kannst du ja an jedem Interface einen Proxie hängen und für jeden Rechner der in das Netz soll einen anderen Proxie verwenden. Nur Sinn scheint mir das ganze so immer noch nicht zu machen  :Wink: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Schwaba

hm OK, dann hat sich das so erledigt. Danke für die ganzen Hilfsversuche und Tipps   :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Nur Sinn scheint mir das ganze so immer noch nicht zu machen

 

> naja gib ja Internetseiten von denen man zum beispiel pro Tag und PC(IP) nur eine begrenze Menge herunterladen kann. Nur so als Beispiel   :Laughing: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Wenn du in den Rechner 3 weitere Karten einbaust kannst du ja an jedem Interface einen Proxie hängen und für jeden Rechner der in das Netz soll einen anderen Proxie verwenden.

 

Das ginge dann zur Not auch ohne die Proxies  :Wink: 

 *Schwaba wrote:*   

> naja gib ja Internetseiten von denen man zum beispiel pro Tag und PC(IP) nur eine begrenze Menge herunterladen kann.

 

Wäre in dem speziellen Fall eine simple Neueinwahl nicht effektiver? Vorausgesetzt natürlich du hast keinen Anschluß mit einer fixen IP aber welcher durchschnittliche Anwender braucht die schon (wirklich).

----------

## Schwaba

 *Quote:*   

> Wäre in dem speziellen Fall eine simple Neueinwahl nicht effektiver?

 

Dann bekomme ich meistens die selbe IP wieder. Keine Ahnung wie und weshalb, hängt wohl mit dem Kabelmodem zusammen

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Schwaba wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Wäre in dem speziellen Fall eine simple Neueinwahl nicht effektiver? 
> 
> Dann bekomme ich meistens die selbe IP wieder. Keine Ahnung wie und weshalb, hängt wohl mit dem Kabelmodem zusammen

 

Noe, Cablecom vergisst dich nur nicht so schnell  :Wink:  Meine jetzige IP Adresse wird am 20. Dezember ein Jahr alt. Trotz DHCP habe ich bald ein Jahr die selbe IP.

Im Uebrigen. Ein Rapidshare Account oder dergleichen kostet ja nun auch nicht wirklich die Welt...  :Wink: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

